# If you find a post disturbing ....



## Charles

If you find someone's post is disturbing or you think a post is inappropriate or you are feeling harassed or ...

DO NOT LET MATTERS BUILD UP INTO A MAJOR PROBLEM!

Scroll to the bottom right of the post you consider to be objectionable. On the lower right corner of the post you will see a couple of buttons: MultiQuote and Quote. Move your cursor just to the left of those buttons, and a new button will appear that says Report. Click on the Report button. You will be taken to a new screen where you can enter your objections to the post. After your entry, just click on the Submit Report button. Your report and a link to the post you find objectionable will then be available to all the moderators. We will look into the matter and get back to you.

If we are made aware of problems early on, we can usually resolve these issues peacefully. If you do not let us know when something is bothering you, then there is little that we can do. Help us to keep this forum a friendly place.

Cheers ..... Charles (on behalf of the moderating team)


----------



## Gunnar

Thanks for posting this charles


----------

